# Vacuum Fixture Plate



## springer (Apr 2, 2021)

Got this done last weekend but didn't think about posting it until now. Had something I was trying to make and had a heck of a time holding the relatively thin stock. 

Problems no more!!!

Got the aluminum for about $120, vacuum pump from eBay and the fitting/hose from Amazon. Got the endmill to cut the correct profile and gasket material from Pierson. Worked flawlessly. 

I respect what Pierson does and makes but no way I could spend $900+++ on one of these things. 

Cutting it close on table clearance, I think about 5 thou... tense moment 



Grid cut, top vacuum ports cut. 



Drilled and threadmilled 1/4 npt holes for the vacuum ports. I thought the tapered hole/threads was going to be a challenge. But piece of cake. 



And in action...





Let me know what ya think...


----------



## springer (Apr 2, 2021)

Forgot I grabbed a couple videos. The surface finish,  I turned the coolant off for the video and finish is 10x better with coolant. Think I have a bad insert in there too...

View attachment 20210401_182207.mp4


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 2, 2021)

Looking sweeeet!!!!


----------



## Alcap (Apr 3, 2021)

Interesting, could you explain how it works as far as what appears to have passages around the part keeping from getting a seal ?


----------



## springer (Apr 3, 2021)

There is gasket material around the perimeter of the part in those passages blocking all the vacuum to under the part. Holds really well


----------



## springer (Apr 3, 2021)

Here is a picture I pulled from another video that kinda shows it.


----------



## Boswell (Apr 3, 2021)

so you custom set in the gasket for each part you are going to cut?


----------



## springer (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes, you can run it through any of the grid pattern. I made it with 2 vacuum inlets so I could run 2 parts if desired


----------

